# MANIFEST DATEI hat nur einen Eintrag



## Schaaaf (15. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein JAR FILE erstellen lassen mit einer "Generate the Manifest File"

Kommen auch erstmal keine Fehlermeldungen. Jetzt habe ich das JAR File entpackt und mir mal die MANIFEST Datei angeschaut, da steht nur :

Manifest-Version: 1.0

drin und mehr nicht.

Was nun? Sollte da nicht mehr drin sein?


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Jan 2012)

> Was nun? Sollte da nicht mehr drin sein?


Wenn es kein runnable Jar ist, dann nein.


----------



## Tobias (15. Jan 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was du erreichen willst mit deiner JAR. Wenn du nur eine Bibliothek zur Benutzung in anderen Programmen erstellen willst, dann ist das so völlig ok.


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Jan 2012)

Okay...
Also ich will das Applet halt auf ner HTML Seite anzeigen lassen und habe es jetzt dazu wie folgt eingebunden:
Das erzeugte JAR-File heißt hier test.jar


```
<applet   code="MeinPackage.MeineKlasse"         
            archive="lwjgl_util_applet.jar,lwjgl.jar,jme.jar,natives.jar,jme-awt.jar,test.jar"
           width="800"  height="400">
</applet>
```
Wenn ich die HTML Datei jetzt öffne, dann kommt die Meldung:

"JAVA hat Anwendungskomponenten entdeckt, die eine Sicherheitsbedrohung darstellen könnten."

Angegeben ist dort : MeinPackage.MeineKlasse

Was ist zu tun?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Jan 2012)

Da kommt doch dann nen Auswahlfenster ob du das Applet blockiert werden soll oder nicht, wähl da einfach nein aus.


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Jan 2012)

Hab ich gemacht. Dann startet mein Applet auch tatsächlich kurz bis:

"java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission .\MeinOrdner write)"

Bin langsam verzweifelt.


----------



## HimBromBeere (15. Jan 2012)

> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission .\MeinOrdner write)



Was könnte das wohl heißen? Vlcht, dass du keine Zugtriffsrechte auf dem Ordner hast? Überprüf im Zweisfelsfall mal, ob der Pfad auch stimmt, denk dran, dass Absolutpfadangaben in Web-Anwendungen oft zu Problemen führen...


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Jan 2012)

Wie kann ich denn den Pfad überprüfen? (Sorry, aber ich kenn mich da noch nicht so aus)


----------



## HimBromBeere (15. Jan 2012)

Was versuchst du denn überhaupt zu schreiben? Irgendwo muss die Exception ja herkommen... Kenne mich mit Applets in Webseiten nicht aus, hab bisher nur Servlets geschrieben, welche auf dem Server ausgeführt werden und nicht auf dem Client...


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Jan 2012)

Das Problem liegt an der Zeile :

```
f.mkdir();
```

wobei 

```
String ordner = "./MeinOrdner";
File f = new File(ordner);
```

Habe gelesen, dass es u.a. bei mkdir zu SecurityExceptions kommen kann. Das ist ja toll, aber was tue ich dagegen?


----------



## HimBromBeere (15. Jan 2012)

sollte es dann nicht eher 
	
	
	
	





```
../MeinOrdner
```
 heißen?


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Jan 2012)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> Habe gelesen, dass es u.a. bei mkdir zu SecurityExceptions kommen kann. Das ist ja toll, aber was tue ich dagegen?



schau mal hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/applets/16717-applets-webstart-anwendungen-signieren.html


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Jan 2012)

Damit würde die Datei einen Ordner höherer Hierarchie angelegt, aber nicht mehr in denselben Ordner wie das Projekt.

Also daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## Tobias (15. Jan 2012)

Wie FinalStriker schon geschrieben hat, mußt du das Applet signieren. Unsignierte Applets bekommen keinen Zugriff auf das Dateisystem - wär ja auch noch schöner ...


----------



## Schaaaf (17. Jan 2012)

Habe das signiert. Vielen Dank.


----------

